# help! pygmy goat lice??



## pygmygoatnewbie (Dec 30, 2013)

hi everyone ! new here! 
we just got a two month old pygmy goat 
and we have crazy weather right now here in tx
so we have her inside. we just noticed she has lice?? 
because it doesnt look like fleas. shes got them down her back and a few other areas. my mom is FREAKINGOUT because shes afraid of getting them
how can i get rid of them? some people sugeated harsh insecticides that require the goat to be left outside. an we just cant do that right now.
can i use a spray thats for dogs? it says its for mites and lice?
should i bathe her? please any answers will help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can dust her with Sevin Dust.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are species specific. Don't freak out.

It's not uncommon for goats to get lice during winter especially. You can run to a livestock/feed type store/tractor supply/coastal/co op/etc...they should have a dust you can get. I use Python brand lice dust. Dust her well and that should take care of it.

Or...since she's in the house. You can give her a bath. Use liquid dawn dish soap and get make sure she's suds up really well. The dawn soap is safe and will kill the lice. Wash out all the soap well. Now this is very important...because of the cold weather...she cannot go outside if he's damp AT ALL...she must be fully dry.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

For natural alternatives, you can pour lavender, tea tree, citronella or a mix of them diluted with olive oil down their back, then massage through the fur onto their skin. It really helped with my buck. You can also spray them with acv, and a daily brushing helps remove eggs and dead skin .


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a doe with lice and a good rubbing of diatomaceous earth along her back once weekly for several weeks took care of it. I have also used Python/Sevin dust with quick results.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

pygmygoatnewbie said:


> hi everyone ! new here!
> we just got a two month old pygmy goat
> and we have crazy weather right now here in tx
> so we have her inside. we just noticed she has lice??
> ...


Tell you mom not to worry! They don't transfer to humans.

Here's what I have done.

Sulfur: Dust daily for several days in a row, repeat weekly until lice are gone.

Equisect: It's a horse spray, naturally based. I spray it on a brush, and brush it to their skin. Very effective. Only use as needed (I use once a week, only if lice survived the first treatment).


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

My goats both wear dog flea collars (that cover fleas, ticks and lice) permanently. Never had any issues with creepy crawlies or with negative reactions in the gaots to the chemicals. The collars are quick release though so they can't get hung up on them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What brand/type of flea collars are those? 

That seems like a good idea, but I don't know how safe that would be since those are made for dogs.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Interested to hear about the collars as well. I wonder if we could make our own collars with neem oil or something ... neem oil is supposed to be great as a lice deterrent.


----------



## pygmygoatnewbie (Dec 30, 2013)

you guys have given me great ideas, we took hdr to the feed store and they gave her a shot and the lice are falling off dead! 
i will look into getting her a collar tho! that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First you need to find out what type of collar above person is using. You could do more harm then good without knowing.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I use Johnson's Waterproof Flea Collar for Dogs (available on Amazon and ebay) and have done since my boys were six months old.

I have never seen a single crawler of any kind on either one of them and I have never seen any adverse reactions to them either, even though they have occasional sniffed and licked at each other's collars. 

The collars have a slip-through style buckle to them so if the goats get caught up, the collar comes off....I have had proof on more than one occasion that this feature works well so no need to worry about them hanging themselves! 

You can get the collar in standard or large size . The standard fits my two pygmies just fine but larger breeds may need the larger collar. 

The active ingredient in them is Diazinon (3.6gm).


----------



## pygmygoatnewbie (Dec 30, 2013)

happyhogs said:


> I use Johnson's Waterproof Flea Collar for Dogs (available on Amazon and ebay) and have done since my boys were six months old.
> 
> I have never seen a single crawler of any kind on either one of them and I have never seen any adverse reactions to them either, even though they have occasional sniffed and licked at each other's collars.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! thanks!


----------

